# do anyone else's birds do this??



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok - I need to know if this is "normal" for pet pigeons...
Sometimes I put my birds in their PG Wear diapers and bring them inside to hang out with me. Lately they have been doing something strange (but kinda cute.)

Isabella is especially prone to this but the others all do it now to some degree. If I cradle her in one arm and pet her, she gets so relaxed that she flops over on her side (or even her back) with her neck stretched out very loose. When she closes her eyes, she almost looks dead. The other day I had Snowflake out and he was asleep in my arm like that. My sister came over and when I answered the door she got upset because she thought one of my birds had died and I was carrying its little corpse around  But he was just so relaxed he'd gotten all floppy.

And last night I lay down on the couch with Munchkin & Isabella to watch a movie. They both "passed out" on my chest - only occasionally opening their eyes to beg for more scritches. I even covered them up to their necks with a blanket and they seemed to like being tucked in. My husband laughed so hard when he came downstairs & saw that.

We have a pet cat who does this too & actually prefers to be cradled on her back instead of sitting on our laps. But somehow it seems weird to me that a bird would do it. Don't they usually sleep standing up? Anyone else have this happen with their pigeons? Or are mine just spoiled beyond belief? They get so floppy it is almost disturbing. (I know I posted a similar question earlier but that was before they all started getting super -floppy.)


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

I wish my pigeons loved me that much. I have watched mated pairs together in their nest area who become very relaxed with each other. One will flop to the side and the other will gently scritch him/her around the neck. It is sweet to see.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I know Beautiful, will get really relaxed when he is sleeping. He has his favorite pillow located by my finch cage. He loves to nap on the pillow. He will also fall asleep in my lap or on/in my arms. 

Although, most of the time it looks like he is laying down, but sometimes he'll turn on his side, spread his wings a bit, and extend his neck. This is only when he is "really" comfy.

Non of my others so far does this, but Junebug (the snuggle bug) seems to have the possibility of doing this. It right now gets to curious, and seems to think it'll miss something if it takes a nap. LOL!

I wouldn't really worry about it. It doesn't sound like they are sick. I think I'd only worry if they actually showed other signs of being sick (bad poos and stuff).

-Hilly


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

Just writing to see if my signature photo of RoundAbout comes out right....


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

RoundAbout is beautiful! What is the yellow & blue behind him/her? A striking photo!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Mr. Hooter does that. He actually gets so relaxed from my scritching and scratching on his head and neck, he closes his eyes with his mouth hanging open and if birds can *drool *that’s what he would be doing! He loves to be petted. Now Betti lays with me outside when we sun together, (on leash)she lolls around on my back or belly with her wings dropped-tilted to the side-eyes glazed over in ecstasy of sun shine and companionship-she is less for petting, my for just being together- oh the joys of Pigeon love!....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yep, pigeons will go into a sort of a trance when they get real relaxed to the point where they seem dead. I think they are very comfortable and absolutely secure in their environment to do that.

My son will hold Skye and lay him on his back (head and neck higher, of course) and rub his tummy and he actually will just lay there and not even move. Trust has alot to do with it, because they do get so relaxed an ant could walk on them.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi RoundAbout

Its funny - when I read your first post and looked at your signature picture, I thought it was one of the most beautiful I have seen and planned to comment on it. It tickled me that you made the second post asking if it turned out all right.

It sure did. It is a very clear picture and the background yellow just makes RoundAbout's pretty face just pop out at you


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Roundabout,

When I saw your picture, why the first thing that popped in my mind was, "Hey, What's Tooter doing in there!?" He bears a striking resemblance to my handsome Tooter!

This morning, Beaksley took a bath, and commenced to lay on the grass in the sun, and was sprawled all out. It sure caught my attention, the way he was sprawled all down, with his wings all hanging out...as if in a trance. He must have been super relaxed!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That IS a beautiful picture, Roundabout!!

Those of you who have pijies who will zen out are soooo lucky!

I don't think Squeaks knows the meaning of the word, "relax." He is a Type A personality pij from the word GO!! Even sitting on his nest egg, he's alert.

I have gotten him to close his eyes for a short time when I scritch him on top of his head while I'll sitting on the couch and he's on the back. *SIGH*

I wonder if racing homing pijies are just bred Type A!?  

Shi 

P.S. I don't think he sleeps much either!


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi, thank you all who've noticed how pretty RoundAbout is. Roundy is a perky little blue hen and queen of the coop. The yellow and blue behind her is a pretty sweatshirt I have! I took this photo of her by myself, holding the camera out with one hand and holding RoundAbout still with my other.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Whew - so glad to know there are other birds out there who zone out like mine do! Thanks for sharing your stories & observations...I am happy that others have induced the same trance-like state in their pets. Thought I was maybe emitting some invisible magnetic field that made them go all kryptonite or something...it is pretty odd the way they do that. But also pretty neat. (A friend of ours who dropped in this weekend couldn't believe the way Isabella lay on her back like a baby to get her tummy rubbed.)

Granted, this does not happen every time I hold them - they can be pretty squirmy too. Especially Lady Luck, my adopted racer. (though she does tend to zone out if i set her in my lap while i'm reading or working on the computer) Just wanted to make sure it is within the norm for pigeon behavior.

Happiness is a zen pigeon, lol!

P.S. RoundAbout - your pidge must love you lots to let you take her photo all snuggly like that! Great pic!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Ha, we call this "playing dead chicken" at my house.....anyone who has chickens knows how they will stretch out in the sun on their said, wing out, neck out, looking for all the world like they're moved on to the next world.  Fussy Gussy is a master at playing "dead chicken".  A couple pijies I have to do it too, when Gonzo was an indoor baby (wow, was that six years ago now, holy cow time flies) he would lay on his back and relax on my lap, often with one or more of the cats.  And that is a lovely picture of Roundabout.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

MJ - I would love to see a picture of Fussy Gussy doing that. So cute.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep...that does it! Squeaks and I are definitely gonna have to do some "zening/zoning out!"

He sure doesn't understand the command, "play dead!"  

I would like to see pics too!  

Shi
Squeaks (says he's fine the way he is and doesn't want to do no "dead" stuff!)


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Squeaks -- got your new undies on?  I don't see your red cape


----------

